# 300zx performance parts



## scoobysmak (May 7, 2003)

I am planning on upgrading the engine internals on a VG30ET. I am looking to know all the manufactuers that produce these parts without having to custom order it. The specific parts I am looking for is forged pistons and rods. I would like to find a lightweight crank but think thats impossible. The other question would be if the nissan perfomance heads selling for $750 a peice are worth the money. I have been looking on the net to find out about most of this. About the only thing I have come up with is that eagle sells the rods but not sure if this was for the VG30ET or VG30DETT because all the add listed was VG30. I plan on upgrading the turbo and possibly adding NOS to get the most out of this motor. If anyone has performed any of these modifications and has some recomendations it would be appreciated.


----------

